# Religion and Personality Types



## alicecharlotte (Dec 21, 2012)

This may have been done before; if so, we can try it again!
I was wondering if certain personality types are more likely to be religious than others; are you religious?
I am an ENTJ and I am definitely an atheist; I have no problem with religion at all, personally though, I am not religious. 
Thankyou for your answers! :kitteh:


----------



## katja (Apr 5, 2013)

Well, this is going to be complicated!
I am an ISFJ and can't really decide on religion. I know I am all against dogmatic indoctrination, or the institution of the Church. If people want to believe in, say, Christian values and teachings, that's great, let them live their life according to that and leave me be. 
I don't subscribe to any specific religion. I am often torn between extremes and one pair of them is atheist/animist. I'd like to say I don't believe in any personified deity. But I do feel a powerful force within nature, I love being around it, it brings me peace. And I can see how some might call it god/God/-ess. I've looked into all sorts of pagan religions, from Wicca, through Druidry, to Heathenry and always there's something not right for me there. Too much "this is how it is/was done" and not enough room for exploring your own spiritual life. 
I think my 9w1 might be a correct "diagnosis", the peacemaker in me does long for a simple path, and I find myself coming back to zen Buddhism a lot. I haven't stuck with it so far, but I feel that ideologically it speaks to me louder and clearer every time.
Another two philosophies I'm torn between are Satanism and Luciferianism. I like the "here and now", "use your body, you animal!" part of Satanism, but I also like the "you are here to better yourself and use your mind" part of Luciferianism. I don't like the selfishness of Satanism, and the optimism "move humans along the evolutionary path" part of Luciferianism. And I'm mentioning them because they do have theistic counterparts *shrugs*


----------



## cna37 (Mar 5, 2012)

I'm an ISFJ and I'm a Christian. I think this question has more to do with how someone is raised than their personality type, though.


----------



## kareem (Jan 30, 2013)

I've always thought INFJs to be more spiritual.

Muslim ENFP here


----------



## dotMute (Sep 27, 2011)

INTJ Atheist and Religious.


----------



## Ruru (Mar 9, 2013)

INTJ Christian in doubt, can't decide


----------



## CaptSwan (Mar 31, 2013)

I'm an ENTJ; and I personally believe in the concept of God; but in the sense that is something that us, as mankind; will never understand the same way we process the world with our five senses. However, just because I believe in God; doesn't mean you have believe in a religion, because, in my case, I simply cannot resist questioning everything about them. I guess it's both a personality type and the environment where you're raised.


----------



## Ellis Bell (Mar 16, 2012)

ISTP and agnostic. Baptized Frozen Chosen (aka Presbyterian); went to Sunday school as a child but became skeptical of organized religion in general fairly quickly. I think that God (or some kind of being) exists for people who believe in it, but I don't myself, because there's no way to tell for sure. I also have no problem with other people's religious beliefs, as long as they don't try to push them on me.


----------



## Acerbusvenator (Apr 12, 2011)

INTJ and agnostic; not enough proof for or against and I will stay agnostic until there is enough proof for one of the sides.


----------



## PurpleApple (Mar 11, 2013)

INFP atheist here.


----------



## key_lover0923 (Jan 21, 2013)

ISTJ and Atheist, but with respect for other religions.


----------



## KaiserinRose (Mar 27, 2013)

ISFJ. Was raised being a Christian, but now I'm a bit more agnostic than Christian. I am still more spiritual than religious.

I do respect all religions and atheists, as long they don't shove their beliefs down my throat.


----------



## Randroth (Nov 25, 2010)

@alicecharlotte

I did a series of polls for all of the types a while back on this subject. It was only for Christianity and of course it was totally informal, but most of the types had numerous responses and it might point you in the direction you're looking for. All titles in the series have the format "MBTI and Christianity (please respond even if you aren't a Christian) ([XXXX]'s only)" if you would like to search for them.

This article says that ISTJ's and INTJ's were the predominant types among atheists http://www.godsurvey.org/ ; unfortunately you have to pay for full access and I can't find the full text in my school's article database.

In their paper _Psychological Type and Christian Religious Affiliation Among Female Undergraduates in Wales_, published in the Journal of Psychological Type in August 2006, Ross & Francis stated:


> In a study of type and religious affiliation among female undergraduates in Wales, women admitting no religious affiliation were, compared to the general student body, characterized by preferences for N, NT, EP, and TP. ENTPs were the most frequent type. Free Church affiliates (evangelical Protestants) were distinguished by S, ES, SJ, and SF preferences, with ESFJs being the most frequent type. Anglican-affiliated students had more preferences for FP, NF, IF, with significantly more ENFPs and ISFPs. Catholic-affiliated students did not diverge from the total student group...Studies based on Jung's typology of personality using the MBTI measure indicate that Feeling types (F) are more drawn to organized Christianity than Thinking types (T) (Francis & Jones, 1999a). Judging types (J) are similarly more frequent among active members of many Christian churches than Perceiving types (P; Delis-Bulhoes, 1990; Ross, 1995). This preference for Feeling and Judging is even more marked among members of the Christian clergy (Macdaid, McCaulley, & Kainz, 1986). Furthermore, studies of clergy in the U.S. indicate more Introverts (I) among Catholic clergy compared to Protestant clergy (Macdaid et al.)...Intuitives were more open to and comfortable with religious doubt (Francis & Jones, 1999b; Ross, Weiss, & Jackson, 1996). Individuals with Intuitive/Feeling preferences scored higher on a measure of mystical orientation (Francis & Louden, 2000)


Lastly, this article provides a very precise account of which types are likely to prefer which religious beliefs, if any: Religion and Type - An MBTI Perspective

Hope this all helps. And to answer your question, I have spent most of my life as a conservative Protestant, but I now consider myself an agnostic. Deism seems a likely possibility to me.

Edit: whoops, fixed the link.


----------



## FlawlessError (Aug 29, 2012)

*INTJ here*
Personally, I am agnostic, I can see both sides of the argument but am in the 'twilight' because I am not religious nor do I see the existence of God as improbable. I generally do not have a problem with religion, only if it is forced upon people or permits ridiculous things e.g killing specific types of people, is when it becomes a problem in my book, because it clouds rational judment.


----------



## Hrothgarsdad (Mar 29, 2012)

Raised Catholic, now universalist Christian Quaker.


----------



## killerB (Jan 14, 2010)

INFJ Buddist/Unitarian


----------



## Sun Lips (Jan 28, 2013)

INFP and atheist.

I actively dislike religion, too, despite the fact that it's very unlike me to be intolerant. I think it's because I grew up with a religious family and it really messed me up. I am morally opposed to threatening a child with hell, or an authority figure asserting that something is "truth/fact" when it is actually unknown/unknowable. I see it as lying, and that's my biggest problem. I have a hard time with the "live and let live" philosophy simply because I know many religious people do not always "let live." At the very least, they routinely enforce their ideals on their children, and I'm not okay with that.

Theoretically, I'd suspect that F-types would be more likely to be religious, but my actual experience suggests otherwise (my own type/beliefs included). I'm not really sure what functions would make a person tend towards religion, or away from it.


----------



## Watch Key Phone (Mar 29, 2013)

SpiritedAstray said:


> INFP and atheist.
> 
> I actively dislike religion, too, despite the fact that it's very unlike me to be intolerant. I think it's because I grew up with a religious family and it really messed me up. I am morally opposed to threatening a child with hell, or an authority figure asserting that something is "truth/fact" when it is actually unknown/unknowable. I see it as lying, and that's my biggest problem. I have a hard time with the "live and let live" philosophy simply because I know most religious people do not "let live." At the very least, they routinely enforce their ideals on their children. I'm not okay with that.
> 
> Theoretically, I'd suspect that F-types would be more likely to be religious, but my actual experience suggests otherwise. I'm not really sure what functions would make a person tend towards religion, or away from it.


Was just about to reply but your answer sums up almost exactly what I would have said. I'm an INTP and my family and upbringing was pretty much secular, but I think childhood indoctrination is bordering on child abuse.


----------



## PaladinX (Feb 20, 2013)

ISTP and agnostic. I've never come to a conclusion on the matter. I don't think about it. I am not ready for such knowing, either way.


----------



## overthinking reality (Mar 20, 2013)

INFJ, agnostic. I have never really had much religious exposure, and I probably would be atheist, but then when I think about it... we just don't know. I try to be accepting of all religions, but some of the reasoning scares me, to be honest... I guess you could say that I accept people but I may not accept their beliefs if their beliefs could be hurting others' lives. Personally, I'm much more interested in the culture side of any religion, like the holidays and the coming-of-age celebrations. It's so much more appealing to me than praying and quoting holy books and the like.


----------



## LittleOrange (Feb 11, 2012)

I consider myself agnostic and secular humanist. ISFP.


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

Agnostic, no not agnostic theist nor agnostic atheist. I piss of both atheists & theists (sadly), because I don't agree with either of them ...I realized a long time ago that neither theists nor atheists can reliably prove or disprove the existence of a God or Gods...also IxFP. (because I'm not into art and don't see any tertiary Si nor any secondary Se in me).


----------



## judowrestler1 (Mar 30, 2013)

INTP and was raised baptist but, I'm an atheist. Also going to be the bad guy here and say I have less respect for people who believe.


----------



## judowrestler1 (Mar 30, 2013)

FreeBeer said:


> Agnostic, no not agnostic theist nor agnostic atheist. I piss of both atheists & theists (sadly), because I don't agree with either of them ...I realized a long time ago that neither theists nor atheists can reliably prove or disprove the existence of a God or Gods...also IxFP. (because I'm not into art and don't see any tertiary Si nor any secondary Se in me).


We can neither prove nor disprove that there are unicorns on the moon. But, there is no reason to believe that there are unicorns on the moon.


----------



## surra (Oct 1, 2012)

Some statistics collected from the site (articles by types):

INTJ's ranked highest in national sample saying "No" to belief in a higher spiritual power.
ENTJ's ranked 2nd highest in "No" and 4th highest in "Not sure" re: "Belief in higher spiritual power."
INTP's ranked 3rd highest in saying "No" and 2nd highest in "Not sure" to belief in a higher spiritual power.
_Ni is sometimes disagreeing with things that are settled. TiNe is never sure but tries to figure things out and find a unique mind about it._

ENFJ's ranked highest in "Belief in a higher spiritual power."
ESFJ's ranked 2nd highest in "Belief in a higher spiritual power."_
Fe disagrees with everything. It tries figure things out and is very knowledgeable when it finds something true._

INFJ's and ISTP's ranked first among all the types in using spiritual/philosophical coping resources.
INTJ's highest rank on coping resources used was spiritual/philosophical - ranked 3rd out of the 16 types.
ESTP's ranked 15th out of 16 types on using spiritual/philosophical coping resources
ESFP's ranked 16th out of 16 types on using spiritual/philosophical coping resources.
_Intuition maybe here._


----------



## moeron. (Apr 7, 2013)

I'm an INFP. Ever since I began thinking for myself, I've developed a sort of aversion for Christianity. Being brought up in the church (my mom in the choir and my dad the choir director and youth minister) I sort of feel like a wasn't given a choice, and I definitely don't like being impelled to believe strictly from fear (ie. eternal damnation, retribution, reward, all that bullshit). Much of the doctrine of Christianity goes against what Christ taught. I recently read the Portable Neitzche, after which I was sent into the proverbial nihilistic crisis; I'd never thought of many of these things before. I'm now reading Kierkegaard's Works of Love, which I highly recommend. It shows how Love, the eternal Love that was introduced by Jesus (never seeming to have understood it fully until I began reading this book), truly is the most superior meaning to life. Right now I feel like I want it to be the aim for my life anyway. I go back and forth, religion - atheism, I don't want to dismiss something just because of added misconceptions and useless doctrination, especially if I'm missing out on something that would give me ultimate fulfillment. Atheism, for me, just makes me feel so empty inside, as if we aren't all connected to each other and do not come from the same "Life-force". Sorry for the rant, it feels good to get all that out so that someone else can see, as opposed to writing it in my journal.


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

judowrestler1 said:


> We can neither prove nor disprove that there are unicorns on the moon. But, there is no reason to believe that there are unicorns on the moon.


Its not the same. I'm not talking about magical stuff. For me God=force of creation or some grand cosmic consciousness that we could be misinterpreting, could be something else we do not understand yet, something in our collective subconscious, an ideal we strive towards, but distort into a foreign entity. It could be that humanity needs God as many of us don't have a conscience. God could be many things beyond our current understanding.

If you are referring to the biblical God as in bearded man in the sky or other Gods :\ I don't really take them literally and its quite clear to anyone with a sound moral system and above average IQ that these are flawed & unworthy fictional entities born of people's minds.

I mainly recognize a few things: everything is connected and my existence depends on everything else, we know less then we think we do.

Saying that the core idea of what "GOD" means doesn't exist because pink unicorns don't exist on the moon makes no sense. Its not the same, people just reduce what God is to simple terms they can understand: bearded old man in the sky. Never take anything literally unless you have to.

Also there is the thing that both theists and atheists have this obnoxious tendency to try and convince me, sort of to get me on their side or something. I find it equally annoying that they would try & impose their views upon me, especially because they lack solid evidence & certainty.


----------



## Brixby Jones (Apr 7, 2013)

All I can add to this is my preference for relying on logic and reason to navigate the world. I personally think it ridiculous to swear oneself to a completely faith-based practice of worship, especially one created by another human being: that's one step away from drinking the Kool-Aid in my book.


----------



## sandman666 (Apr 7, 2013)

i am an INTJ and a atheist .
and i find religion stupid ,but somehow necessary for people who don't have their own morals.


----------



## judowrestler1 (Mar 30, 2013)

FreeBeer said:


> Its not the same. I'm not talking about magical stuff. For me God=force of creation or some grand cosmic consciousness that we could be misinterpreting, could be something else we do not understand yet, something in our collective subconscious, an ideal we strive towards, but distort into a foreign entity. It could be that humanity needs God as many of us don't have a conscience. God could be many things beyond our current understanding.
> 
> If you are referring to the biblical God as in bearded man in the sky or other Gods :\ I don't really take them literally and its quite clear to anyone with a sound moral system and above average IQ that these are flawed & unworthy fictional entities born of people's minds.
> 
> ...


I understand what your saying and have no issue with your concept. But, that is not a god in the standard form of the word.
God [god] Show IPA 
noun 1. the one Supreme Being, the creator and ruler of the universe. 

2. the Supreme Being considered with reference to a particular attribute: the God of Islam. 

3. ( lowercase ) one of several deities, especially a male deity, presiding over some portion of worldly affairs. 

4. ( often lowercase ) a supreme being according to some particular conception: the god of mercy. 

5. Christian Science. the Supreme Being, understood as Life, Truth, love, Mind, Soul, Spirit, Principle. 
God | Define God at Dictionary.com


----------



## AvocatInTraining (Nov 18, 2012)

kareem said:


> I've always thought INFJs to be more spiritual.
> 
> Muslim ENFP here


Yay! Fellow muslim, Salam


----------



## AvocatInTraining (Nov 18, 2012)

ENTP and a Muslim. As an ENTP it's kind of easy to follow Islam. It's quite logical and basic, on what you have to do, and the rules makes sense. I see the reasons why certain things are banned or why we have to do things. Islam is quite meticulous and immense but it's not hard or confusing. I hardly find any fallacies. For ENTPs, things making sense is the most important thing to us. If something doesn't, we'll leave it. For me the more I study Islam, the more I understand it, and find it to be logical.


----------



## Ashley77Marie (Apr 4, 2013)

I believe people manifest their own realities, obviously. I think the problem is when people believe that there is a right or a wrong answer to this. There isn't. We live in a world of creation and or physical relevance. I don't even believe people, I see, live in the same world I do. It's all perception. Half of what makes up our material world is illusion. I am an ENFP, I am engaged to an INTJ. He deals with schizophrenia. I do not think he is crazy. I think he is brilliant. Just because I view the world a certain way, someone else can view it another. Both realities are true to that person.. so therefore, it exists. I hope I am making sense. I often have a hard time finding the right words. Anyways, I have thought a million different things in my life time. I think quantum physics helped me understand my own thoughts better, the theories there are life changing. When I was hearing about certain deities as a child, all I could think about was who would want to be such a control freak? I do think a lot of religions have similar spiritual principles they live by, which is commendable. I don't pick a side though. I believe all things exist in the mind of a creator. and as humans we are creators.


----------



## matgraz (Apr 3, 2013)

I've dropped out catholicism to atheism when i was 13 cause i felt (Fi) it didn't speak to me, although i've always been interest in religionSSS as whole and the religion phenomena and it's probably guided by my Ne, so since i start observing more mythology throught history and discovered Jung, I've started to develop my own idiosyncratic religion values, it never really stops on "THIS IS IT" but i would define my religion as being an "Observer" (Ne)


----------



## kareem (Jan 30, 2013)

AvocatInTraining said:


> For ENTPs, things making sense is the most important thing to us. If something doesn't, we'll leave it. For me the more I study Islam, the more I understand it, and find it to be logical.


Salam ^_^
Deductive reasoning FTW!


----------



## Serpent (Aug 6, 2015)

Agnostic ENTP. I don't believe in religion, however I do have an intuition that our world must be governed or innovated by some higher power. Anyway, I'm nonchalant to such topics.


----------



## Kalimar (Mar 21, 2013)

A 'possible' INTP here (but I'm still figuring that one out). I don't think a god is watching our every move and granting us passage to heaven or hell upon our deaths, nor do I hold much stock in the Bible. However, I accept that there may be (once may have been) a god, but that our concept of it may be incorrect. 

There isn't enough information for me to know either way, and I doubt there ever will be in my brief lifetime. There are things we can't conceive of - for example, if god made life on Earth, then who (or what) made god, and who (or what) made the one who made god, and that example can go on recursively. 

I'm tolerant of other beliefs. I have a Christian support in relation to my condition, for example. He enjoys contributing to a like-minded group of Christians and enjoys being part of a community. He had a 'spiritual experience' that caused him to believe in god. Having heard that out of body experiences (as one example) can be caused by stimulating the temporo-parietal junction in the brain, though, I wonder if this was just a misattribution of the source of his experience. 

One thing I don't understand is how some people can become so fervently berserk and fight to the death over their beliefs. Shouting one opinion louder does not make that opinion more valid.


----------



## Anubis (Nov 30, 2011)

I think social conditioning and the way you were raised can bypass most personality types. Churches are full of ENTJ's, INTJ's, INTP's and ENTP's.

Personally, I am atheist


----------



## Calvin (Jun 21, 2012)

.


----------



## Mammon (Jul 12, 2012)

ISFJ and I have no clue. Agnostic most likely........... for now.


----------



## qualuapua (May 22, 2012)

Although Im definitely Christian and try to live 
closely in harmony with the Bible, I do not like 
to be affiliated with "Religions". 

You might say that wars, etc were often done 
through religion, but does that contradict with
the bible? Someone might say that God is testing
them, but does the Bible say that he tests people?
Does it say that if a child dies it means that God
wants him? Would a God of love really put us
through hellfire and where in the bible does it
say that?

Some other important questions are--
If we were made perfect, why aren't
we now and will we ever be? 
If God has the power, why does he allow 
us to suffer?
Will humanly goverments ever be enough?
Do the 7 days of creation represent 24 hour
days, or does the proper translation mean
something else?
If we can't see gravity, does it exist? 

You might find that there are logical 
answers if we go straight to the Bible, not 
just accept whatever comes out of peoples
mouths (from either party).


----------



## NoodlePan (Apr 20, 2013)

I am philosophical and skeptical when it comes to religion... leading to quite an ideal (in my opinion) agnostic view on the whole thing.

I personally value religions that focus on spirituality more than religions that focus on god and (your) afterlife.


----------



## qualuapua (May 22, 2012)

I just wanted to say that Ive enjoyed reading everyones personal beliefs and opinions. 
I find it very interesting and i appreciate everyone sharing.

I also wanted to say that I understand why some
people do not believe in God. xx

Please continue to never stop learning and never give up
finding answers. Always look for evidence and
don't just take peoples word on things xx


----------



## theLakklongafter (May 1, 2013)

I am an Atheist, writing from an Atheist perspective, please forgive my ignorance or the miss use of specific terminology or jargon and my limited breadth of knowledge outside the Abrahamic faith's. I do not wish to offend anyone, my purpose is merely to share my thoughts on religion and if a correlation exists between it and the MBTI. 

I, personally, find the non existence of a God or Gods, easier to bear than the alternative, that deity's exist but they are, at least to me, when judged within a human framework(and maybe that’s the problem), unimaginably cruel. 

Religion, to me, is fascinating from an academic perspective, it's ingenious, it is just so utterly (and sometimes, it seems to me, a pathetically) human construct. I find the separation of this human element and the high dogmatic ideals, difficult (though they share a symbiotic relationship, as religion cannot exist without humans and in many ways, Vice Versa.) 

There is, at times, a loud cynical voice in my head, that enjoys to perceive religion, particularly of the organised variety, as the perfect tool to keep the powerful in power and render the powerless, yet more powerless. The carrot is the promise of paradise after death, keeping the masses in check, adhering to a framework that benefits the powerful, to the detriment of others, coupled with the stick, 'Hellfire and Brimstone'. 

I am not against religion, and do not resent anyone for having faith. I believe in individuality and freedom of expression and the means to make our own choices in the pursuit of meaning in what often seems like a world without meaning. In many ways, I am envious of your faith and zeal and, to the more fanatical among you, the courage to do what you believe is necessary for a greater good, to achieve what you believe is a better world.

To me, the suffering inflicted upon others in the name of God, Allah, Yahweh or otherwise cannot be ascribed to religion or organised religion itself, but, rather, on humans, seeking a justification to, ironically, indulge their own inhumanity. 

I do not believe in the existence of a significant correlation between faith and the MBTI. There are too many unseen and unknowable factors which all have a part to play. There is also the problem of the nature of faith itself, as it's definition is entirely reliant on the individual and perhaps impossible to put into a coherent, consistent framework. The timeless nature vs nurture debate can be applied here as I believe there is a correlation between upbringing and biology, environment and genetics. I believe it is a mixture of both which make up faith and whether it really is a choice or is predetermined.

Whew, that ramble went on for longer than I intended, but I guess they always do, right?


----------



## jennladybug (May 1, 2013)

ENFJ here!
I'm not religious by any means, but I guess I would consider myself "spiritual". I used to be against religion, however, I understand now why people seek answers to the unknown, and why they gather in communities to do so.

I personally believe that there is a lot humans don't know about, and probably never will know about simply because we just don't have that power. We may have reason, but that still doesn't explain everything, as much as we'd like it to.

Also, I do believe that there are energies of some sort that we can't comprehend, but somehow all affect and interact with each other. And therefore, we have ups and downs. I also have Tarot cards in my apartment that I use every once a while, and it freaks me out how accurate they are each time I use them  I am aware that this could all be psychological.

Again, I understand all religions, and I respect them all! They all make valid points. Because religion seeks to explain the unknown, there is no such thing as a "wrong" belief, as no one can ever disprove you. You can't disprove the unknown, so people should believe whatever they wish, as long as it doesn't harm others!


----------



## kitsu (Feb 13, 2013)

ENFP, taoism


----------



## Rocketman15 (Aug 2, 2012)

theLakklongafter said:


> I am an Atheist, writing from an Atheist perspective, please forgive my ignorance or the miss use of specific terminology or jargon and my limited breadth of knowledge outside the Abrahamic faith's. I do not wish to offend anyone, my purpose is merely to share my thoughts on religion and if a correlation exists between it and the MBTI.
> 
> I, personally, find the non existence of a God or Gods, easier to bear than the alternative, that deity's exist but they are, at least to me, when judged within a human framework(and maybe that’s the problem), unimaginably cruel.
> 
> ...


See this is the kind of argument that interests me in discussing the existence of God. Most of the time when I talk to people who dont believe in a God, it just annoys me. Not because I think they are wrong necessarily, its because they are so cynical in the arguments and they just havent thought very deep about it and there reasons are so easily flawed. I totally agree on the justification thing. I actually said the same thing earlier. Sometimes I think, "What is the most effective way for evil to defeat good"? Use the good for evil. People will turn away from whats good because evil has disguised it. I have those cynical thoughts like you said at times but when I think about it more I realize that was just an initial perception without any depth. People are the ones who make the judgements so cruel. Nobody is supposed to judge others. Its supposed to be up to God. Only he knows whats in your heart. Thats why I give people the benefit of the doubt and maybe I trust that people are good too easily.


----------



## Agape (Jan 22, 2012)

INFJ, love. 

I call my religion love because is so simple that everyone can get it and no one can't argue again it. It is the main tenant of all spiritual and religion traditions. Even if you don't believe in some kind of mystical figure, it doesn't matter. The world will be in a better shape if we act out of a caring intention in all the interactions we have with each other.

I have never been religious but very spiritual and a mystic. I have explore the different viewpoints of each religion. For me to choose "one side" is to limit myself. Every side has a piece of the puzzle but to see the whole picture you have to explore all of them and find what all of them have in common...quite an INFJ way of seeing life .

In the last year of my life I have notice how my believes have become realizations. I don't believe anymore, I know. I don't see anything nor anyone like a separate element of myself. I see everyone like just a single entity. When you harm others, you are harming yourself; when you take care of others, you are taking care of yourself. Nothing exist separate, we are all in this together. My religion is based on acting with a caring purpose in all my interactions and try to use my abilities to improve the life of others and my own. It is also based on acceptance. Love doesn't make any difference, it accepts everything and because of that there are no contradictions on it. It is non-judgmental and accept everyone and everything as they are.


----------



## New (Mar 13, 2013)

INTJ agnostic. 17 years of religious teachings, and my dad being a pastor has done almost nothing to change this.


----------



## qualuapua (May 22, 2012)

rocketman15, the way you think doesn't seem to be the ususal way that an everyday catholic thinks (I could be wrong though!). I'm curious, ifyou don't mind me asking, who do you study the bible with or is the way you think a result of personal study?


----------



## Rocketman15 (Aug 2, 2012)

Id say more personal study but Ive discussed it with my brother and mom quite a bit. When I went to religion class and all that I didnt learn a great deal or I didnt care as much. Id say catholics get a bad rap. Im not sure why. They are less dogmatic in ways then some of other christian dinominations in my mind. If you go talk to a good priest or somebody who knows a great deal about his faith then I bet people would be less cynical. Its a little upsetting to me how people are so cynical about catholics. Like I hear all the time that all catholicism is strict rule following. Catholisicm is more accepting then some. They say that you can go to heaven even if you are an atheist. If Mother Theresa was an atheist she would have still gone to heaven. The idea that all you have to do to have eternal life is to believe in God seems a little silly to me. Id like an to hear a good argument from the other side on that because Im sure they have some good reasons.


----------



## qualuapua (May 22, 2012)

I'm sure there are people cynical about all religions or cynical about anything for that matter, haha. I like to think that most people are sincere though and are trying to do the right thing. And I've never heard the word on the street that Catholicism has a bad rep, apart from the sexual abuse. Is that what you are referring to? I’m sorry that it hurts you. I know that you're not all like that.

I've kinda changed my opinion from my last post, now that I have recalled more conversations that I've had with other Catholics. 

I'm not personally Catholic, but I would agree with you that I think Catholics are more open minded in a _certain sense_ and not strict rule followers like some might think. This translates into how Catholicism isn't overly unison in opinions - for example, homosexuality (hope me mentioning that word doesn't open a can of worms, it was just an example of how one might conclude that Catholics are not unison).

I find it interesting that there are so many religions within Christianity, when from the Bible's point of view there is only one God and one Bible. Do you think so as well?


----------



## qualuapua (May 22, 2012)

...


----------



## Daniel_James_Maher (Feb 11, 2013)

ISTJ, Seventh-day Adventist.

I hardly think my faith has anything to do with my personality, though my way of relating to it might.


----------



## Rocketman15 (Aug 2, 2012)

I hear some cynical stuff about catholics. Most protestants I talk to really feel strongly against the catholic church. More so than the other way around. Yea its one God and one bible but you have to know that the bible isnt the be all and end all of knowing God. Its only part of christianity. There are alot of unwritten things. Veneration of Mary isnt in the bible but its something I believe. Some seem to think catholics worship Mary. I think the reformation happened for good reason actually. The pope and the church was too political and was corrupt at one time politically and I wouldnt want to be part of that either. Also once the bible became available to more people and their interpretations then it opened the door to different individual subjective beliefs


----------



## Daniel Bolstad (May 1, 2013)

ENFJ and atheist.


----------



## Trajan117 (Mar 31, 2013)

INTP Muslim. Nope I don't think there is a real link between type and being religious. Its more on upbringing. A Guardian who is raised religious is more likely to remain that way because they cling to the safety of their traditions in many cases. Intuitives are more likely to be interested in religion in a philosophical way because they like to consider what lies behind the veil but that doesn't mean they are more likely to believe. And Artisans are more likely to be disinterested in religion because they are more concerned with living life as they see it without rules and worrying too much about its meaning. Sure they think about from time to time and many are believers but they might not necessarily give it much importance. If I have been too stereotypical I apologize and feel free to correct me if you disagree but if you do disagree please give an explanation so I can actually learn something.


----------



## Rocketman15 (Aug 2, 2012)

It does depend hugely on environment. I really do think there is a connection to faith and personality types. I think an SP is less likely to be religious and not neccessarily follow their families beliefs. Due to there Ni as a lower function they will eventually dig deeper and seek answers. I grew up in a religious family but my brother an ISTP was pretty unconcerned about that stuff. Once he could he stopped going to church and didnt care. Around the time he was in his late 20s he completely changed as a person. He became very spiritual and religious. Now he goes to church almost everyday and has been considering becoming a priest for awhile. Maybe that was Ni. Bob Dylan is an ISFP and around his early 30s he had a religious revival of sorts. I think an N is more likely to think about the supernatural at a younger age. An SJ is probably the most likely to follow in their parents beliefs.


----------



## judowrestler1 (Mar 30, 2013)

Rocketman15 said:


> Your heart is just as important as your mind. Im talking feelings, empathy, compassion etc. In alot of cases the heart is your intuition or gut feeling. Its not always right but many gut feelings have legitimacy in the end. Its not like the heart of somebody is without a brain. Your suggesting with the monkey thing that feelings always act alone without any thought.


Your feelings are irrelevant as to whether something is true or not. There is no evidence for a god, and your feeling that there is one does not constitute as evidence. I feel like there is a great flying spaghetti monster in the sky. Our two feelings have the same amount of evidence associated zero. As for your gut feelings having legitimacy there is some truth to that. But, the important part. is to test out these hunches and search for evidence either for or against. 



Rocketman15 said:


> Next point, psychics answers everything we need to know about life? Oh judowrestler me boy, you like every human being have such a limited understanding of the complexities of life. Many scientists believe in God. Einstein did. Yes science is a great tool that advances logical understandin but there are things it will never answer and I guarentee that.


Einstein's definition of god was wildly different from the anthropomorphic god you subscribe to. As for the scientists thing the facts simply aren't supporting your theory(Scientists May Not Be Very Religious, but Science May Not Be to Blame). As for things we don't know the difference is we look for the answer. We are not complacent enough to say "Well, God did that" because every time we have said that, we have found a natural explanation.


Rocketman15 said:


> Also Im seriously curious, how does science explain how existence came to be, as in the existence of anything? I bet theres an answer and Im just curious.


Evolution and the Big Bang Theory.


----------



## Rocketman15 (Aug 2, 2012)

Cold nothingness is still something. Particles are still there. It doesnt answer my true question. Emptiness is something. Where does energy come from? Where do the thoughts in your brain come from? This does not answer the deepest questions.


----------

